# Leere Methoden o.ä. finden? Eclipse Plugin?



## andreT (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit toten Code (leere Methoden/Konstruktoren, leere else-Zweige, etc.) zu finden. Gibt es für sowas zufällig irgendwo ein Eclipse Plugin?
Falls anders nicht möglich würde ich mich auch mit einem weiteren (Freeware) Tool anfreunden 

Hat jemand 'n Tipp?

Dank und Gruß
andre


----------



## xehpuk (24. Mai 2012)

Hey,

das nennt man nicht toten Code.
Toter Code im Java-Kontext ist das:

```
if (false) {
	// dead code
}
```
Leere Methoden/Konstruktoren sind auch nicht zwangsweise ein Fehler.
Was du machen kannst: Preferences > Java > Compiler > Errors/Warnings > Code style > Undocumented empty block: Warning/Error


----------



## Gonzo17 (24. Mai 2012)

Was du da machen willst nennt sich statische Code-Analyse, wobei das Thema selbst noch viel, viel mehr umfasst. Sowas kann man mit Sonar machen, allerdings läuft das auf einem eigenen Server. Du kannst aber meines Wissens auch ein Eclipse-Plugin von Sonar installieren und lokale Analysen durchführen, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.

Ansonsten kann ich auch FindBugs empfehlen, wobei hier der Schwerpunkt tatsächlich eher auf echten Fehlern liegt. Ob FindBugs sowas finden würde, weiß ich nicht, müsste man mal testen oder forschen.


----------



## andreT (24. Mai 2012)

xehpuk hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> 
> das nennt man nicht toten Code.
> Toter Code im Java-Kontext ist das:
> ...


Ich habe seit 1997 als IT-Berater/Entwickler in wahrlich nun etlichen unterschiedlichen Projekten/Firmen (Banken, Versicherungen,IT-Firmen,...) niemals eine andere zumindest umgangssprachliche/gängige Bezeichnung *auch* für solche Stellen gehört als "Dead Code". Aber gut, hier im Forum nennt sowas dann eben ... ... ??? ... "leere Stellen" ??? :toll:



xehpuk hat gesagt.:


> Leere Methoden/Konstruktoren sind auch nicht zwangsweise ein Fehler.


Das war weder die Frage noch meine Bezeichnung!



xehpuk hat gesagt.:


> Was du machen kannst: Preferences > Java > Compiler > Errors/Warnings > Code style > Undocumented empty block: Warning/Error


Danke!


----------



## maki (24. Mai 2012)

> Ich habe seit 1997 als IT-Berater/Entwickler in wahrlich nun etlichen unterschiedlichen Projekten/Firmen (Banken, Versicherungen,IT-Firmen,...) niemals eine andere zumindest umgangssprachliche/gängige Bezeichnung auch für solche Stellen gehört als "Dead Code". Aber gut, hier im Forum nennt sowas dann eben ... ... ??? ... "leere Stellen" ???


Genaugenommen sind das "leere Methoden" bzw. "empty Methods", "dead code" ist Code der ausgeführt wird aber das Ergebnis wird ignoriert, xehpuks Beispiel zeigt "unreachable Code".

Man kann die alle natürlich "dead code" nennen wenn man möchte, oder sogar "Banane", solange das Gegenüber weiss was gemeint ist, es gibt imho keine akademische Definition von "dead code".


----------



## andreT (24. Mai 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Genaugenommen sind das "leere Methoden" bzw. "empty Methods", "dead code" ist Code der ausgeführt wird aber das Ergebnis wird ignoriert, xehpuks Beispiel zeigt "unreachable Code".
> 
> Man kann die alle natürlich "dead code" nennen wenn man möchte, oder sogar "Banane", solange das Gegenüber weiss was gemeint ist, es gibt imho keine akademische Definition von "dead code".



Genau so sehe ich das eigtl. auch. Im täglichen Umgang hab ich im Laufe der Zeit schon echt z.T. crazy Benamsungen gehört. Oft (gerade bei Bank/Versicherung-IT) werden die F-Tasten "PF-Tasten" genannt. Historisch gewachsen aus "Programm-Funktionstaste". ... "Drück doch mal PF2"!  
Die ewige Umstellung bzgl. DB (je nach Firma) "Indiziert" <-> "Indexiert"! Oder in den Fachabteilungen sehr beliebt : "Die Anwendung hat gedownloaded" :toll:
Auf Java umgeschulte COBOL/PL1 Entwickler nennen geerbte Klassen in der Kürze der Zeit auch gerne mal Unterprogramme :applaus:

Jaja ... ich glaub ich gründe bald auch so eine Berater-Selbsthilfegruppe


----------

